# Sizing service for house



## Arcingwingnut (Jan 7, 2021)

I just got a job to change out an old service on a house and was wandering what size se cable i should use. I found some 4/0-4/0-4/0-2/0 says its good for 205 amps which means it's listed in 90° column of nec 310.15(b)(16). I was taught that there is no 90° luggs so going by nec 110.14(c)(1) and the way i was taught. I should size my wire by the 75° column making it 250 kcmill. I'm wandering if i should upsize or i dont need to to worry about the panel only being rated at 75° because of demand factors lowering requied ampacity


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

